# [HDD] Big problem with my Tb ...

## loopx

Hi, 

I think I need you to read some value .. I got some really bad errors with my Tb Samsung :

```

[ 2963.266168] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 16807759

[ 2963.266172] quiet_error: 118 callbacks suppressed

[ 2963.266176] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 8403848

[ 2963.266181] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 8403849

[ 2963.266184] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 8403850

[ 2963.266187] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 8403851

[ 2963.266193] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 8403852

[ 2963.266197] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 8403853

[ 2963.266200] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 8403854

[ 2963.266203] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 8403855

[ 2964.268635] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled sense code

[ 2964.268638] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 2964.268643] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb]  Sense Key : Medium Error [current] 

[ 2964.268648] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb]  Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error

[ 2964.268653] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 01 00 77 57 00 00 08 00

[ 2964.268662] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 16807767

[ 2964.268667] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 8403852

[ 2964.268672] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 8403853

[ 2965.229701] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled sense code

[ 2965.229705] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 2965.229710] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb]  Sense Key : Medium Error [current] 

[ 2965.229715] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb]  Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error

[ 2965.229720] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 01 00 77 57 00 00 08 00

[ 2965.229729] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 16807767

loop loopx # smartctl -a /dev/sdb

smartctl 5.40 2010-10-16 r3189 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     SAMSUNG SpinPoint F1 DT series

Device Model:     SAMSUNG HD103UJ

Serial Number:    xxx

Firmware Version: 1AA01113

User Capacity:    1.000.204.886.016 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  ATA-8-ACS revision 3b

Local Time is:    Tue May  3 21:54:22 2011 CEST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity

                                        was never started.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever 

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:                 (11419) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 191) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (  20) minutes.

SCT capabilities:              (0x003f) SCT Status supported.

                                        SCT Error Recovery Control supported.

                                        SCT Feature Control supported.

                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       39

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   068   068   011    Pre-fail  Always       -       10360

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       597

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   253   253   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0025   100   100   015    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1045

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0033   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       501

 13 Read_Soft_Error_Rate    0x000e   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       38

183 Runtime_Bad_Block       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

184 End-to-End_Error        0x0033   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       38

188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   075   063   000    Old_age   Always       -       25 (Min/Max 25/25)

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   073   063   000    Old_age   Always       -       27 (Min/Max 25/27)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       61928

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       3

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

201 Soft_Read_Error_Rate    0x000a   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       9

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

I'm not able to fix the EXT4 errors ... I think the hardware is blending ...

Can you confirm it ?   :Embarassed: 

*big problems*

----------

## NeddySeagoon

loopx,

The SMART log says

```
SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged 
```

which is good. So the drive is probably OK.

You may have data cable issues, or if its in a USB enclosure, enclosure issues.

Its also possible that the filesystem on the drive is damaged.

The next step depends on how the drive is connected to the PC.

----------

## loopx

Hi, 

It's an external USB disk ... Do you think the alimentation block can be the cause ? Too close of the disk ... ?

I know the log error say nothing ... but, I see this : 

```

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE 

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       39 
```

Value 100, Worst = 100 (and it's like this for other value ...)   :Embarassed: 

One or two week ago, when I unmount the disk from KDE, the disk simply stop (power off) ... before it will never do that, just unmount without power off .. That's why I'm worried   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: have done some backup ; will see if I can fix EXT4 later. Thanks   :Confused: 

EDIT2: hope it's not coming from an EXT4 bug in the kernel or package (~amd64) ...

EDIT3: these errors are hardware errors or not ? :

```
[ 4509.794667] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled sense code

[ 4509.794672] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 4509.794678] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb]  Sense Key : Medium Error [current] 

[ 4509.794685] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb]  Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error

[ 4509.794690] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 01 00 75 97 00 00 08 00

[ 4509.794699] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 16807319
```

Don't think it's EXT4 related ...

EDIT4: I really don't think it's the cable since I can use it and it seems to work ... but sometimes, it fails ... Will need some tests ... the cable has been moved into a ...?(1.girdle

2.sheath

3.roll-on

4.scabbard

5.shaft

6.plinth

7.belt)

 :Very Happy:  to make it easy to clean my room ^^  ...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

loopx,

Modern HDDs all have non zero

```
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       39 
```

The data on the magnetic surface of your HDD is recovered using a Partial Response Maximum Likelihood method.  That means the drive takes its best guess at the data and employs error correction to fix the bits guessed incorrectly.

The raw read error rate indicates this process is working.

As you drive is in a USB enclosure, the next step is to remove it from the enclosure and fit it internally to a PC.

This will rule out the USB cable and the enclosure electronics.

----------

## loopx

Great  :Smile:    it's time to use, for the first time, the docking station on my new tower  :Smile: 

Will check that later   :Cool: 

thx

----------

## s4e8

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       3 
> 
> 

 

So there's some real media error.  Media read error increase this value. Retry ok will reset this value. An overwrite suspect/defected sector increase Reallocated_Sector_Count.

----------

## loopx

I just connected the drive to the dock on the tower ... Before it works, I had to repair the dock myself ... was not correctly connected on a Cooler Master tower!!! But now, it works ...

Start checking the disk and get same errors as before when it was in the USB enclosure ...

```

loop loopx # e2fsck /dev/sdb1

e2fsck 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)

Erreur de lecture du bloc 1057 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read). Ignorer l'erreur<o>? annulé !

le superbloc a un journal invalide (i-noeud 8).

Effacer<o>? annulé !

e2fsck: Illegal inode number lors de la vérification du journal ext3 pour LOOPX-DATA

loop loopx # ^C

[  584.751327] ata7.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[  584.751330] ata7.00: error: { UNC }

[  585.740691] ata7.00: configured for UDMA/133

[  585.740708] ata7: EH complete

[  586.698321] ata7.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[  586.698325] ata7.00: BMDMA stat 0x24

[  586.698329] ata7.00: failed command: READ DMA

[  586.698337] ata7.00: cmd c8/00:08:47:21:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

[  586.698339]          res 51/40:00:48:21:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x9 (media error)

[  586.698343] ata7.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[  586.698346] ata7.00: error: { UNC }

[  587.689675] ata7.00: configured for UDMA/133

[  587.689692] ata7: EH complete

[  588.645349] ata7.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[  588.645353] ata7.00: BMDMA stat 0x24

[  588.645356] ata7.00: failed command: READ DMA

[  588.645364] ata7.00: cmd c8/00:08:47:21:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

[  588.645366]          res 51/40:00:48:21:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x9 (media error)

[  588.645369] ata7.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[  588.645372] ata7.00: error: { UNC }

[  589.635756] ata7.00: configured for UDMA/133

[  589.635771] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled sense code

[  589.635774] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[  589.635778] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb]  Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]

[  589.635783] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

[  589.635786]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

[  589.635794]         00 00 21 48 

[  589.635798] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb]  Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed

[  589.635804] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 21 47 00 00 08 00

[  589.635812] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 8520

[  589.635816] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 4228

[  589.635820] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 4229

[  589.635824] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 4230

[  589.635827] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 4231

[  589.635842] ata7: EH complete

```

I just buy a new NAS and so, I will wait for it, backup all data and try to fix the reiserfs filesystem or simply format ... That's strange ...

EDIT: may be too late ... :

```

[ 1481.167064] EXT4-fs error (device sdb1): __ext4_get_inode_loc:4779: inode #8: block 1057: comm mount: unable to read itable block

[ 1481.167075] EXT4-fs (sdb1): no journal found

loop mnt # mount -t ext4 -o ro /dev/sdb1 /mnt/floppy/

mount : mauvais type de système de fichiers, option erronée, superbloc

        erroné sur /dev/sdb1, page de code ou aide manquante, ou autre erreur

       Dans quelques cas certaines informations sont utiles dans syslog - essayez

       dmesg | tail  ou quelque chose du genre

```

Can't mout it anymore  :Sad:   Will try to put it again in the USB enclosure  :Sad: 

----------

## loopx

Now I got real problem with the driver :

```

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 12 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

        CR = Command Register [HEX]

        FR = Features Register [HEX]

        SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

        SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

        CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

        CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

        DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

        DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

        ER = Error register [HEX]

        ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 12 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 0 hours (0 days + 0 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 48 21 00 e0  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x00002148 = 8520

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 08 47 21 00 e0 08      00:11:05.620  READ DMA

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      00:11:05.600  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 a0 08      00:11:05.600  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      00:11:04.630  IDENTIFY DEVICE

Error 11 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 0 hours (0 days + 0 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 48 21 00 e0  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x00002148 = 8520

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 08 47 21 00 e0 08      00:11:03.670  READ DMA

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      00:11:03.650  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 a0 08      00:11:03.650  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      00:11:02.680  IDENTIFY DEVICE

Error 10 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 0 hours (0 days + 0 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 48 21 00 e0  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x00002148 = 8520

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 08 47 21 00 e0 08      00:11:01.700  READ DMA

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      00:11:01.680  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 a0 08      00:11:01.680  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      00:11:00.700  IDENTIFY DEVICE

Error 9 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 0 hours (0 days + 0 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 48 21 00 e0  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x00002148 = 8520

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 08 47 21 00 e0 08      00:10:59.740  READ DMA

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      00:10:59.720  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 a0 08      00:10:59.720  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      00:10:58.750  IDENTIFY DEVICE

Error 8 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 0 hours (0 days + 0 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 48 21 00 e0  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x00002148 = 8520

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 08 47 21 00 e0 08      00:10:57.800  READ DMA

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      00:10:57.780  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 a0 08      00:10:57.780  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      00:10:56.800  IDENTIFY DEVICE

```

10 minutes ago, there were no errors .. not, since the disk is not in the USB enclosure, I got these errors in the SMART   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT: same problem in the USB enclosure : don't want to work anymore :/ ...

```

[  206.552547] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 8519

[  206.556794] EXT4-fs error (device sdb1): __ext4_get_inode_loc:4779: inode #8: block 1057: comm mount: unable to read itable block

[  206.556807] EXT4-fs (sdb1): no journal found

```

EDIT2: tried to fix problems with e2fsck .. but now, it's worse :

```

loop loopx # e2fsck /dev/sdb1

e2fsck 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)

LOOPX-DATA : propre, 456724/61054976 fichiers, 243675074/244190000 blocs

loop loopx # mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/floppy/

loop loopx # df -h

/dev/sdb1          917G  915G  2,0G 100% /mnt/floppy

loop loopx # cd /mnt/floppy/

loop floppy # ls

lost+found

loop floppy # ls -la

total 12

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 14 mai 22:20 .

drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4096 30 mai  2010 ..

drwx------ 44 root root 4096 14 mai 22:20 lost+found

loop floppy # du -sh lost+found/ 

915G    lost+found/

```

Have to fish my data now ...

EDIT3: ok, I lost the folder structure, but data is "still alive" ...  :Smile:  Just have to fish ..

----------

